# Win RAM That Ran Overclock.net



## jetpuck73

In


----------



## kiwiasian

In


----------



## Evil Penguin

In?


----------



## chrisguitar

In


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

lol I like this idea...Make an OCN chain necklace with it

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Zzyzx

Cool. Definitely in!


----------



## $ilent

In, thanks admin


----------



## Grath

In please, I am trying to set up a home server. Need some stuff for it yet.


----------



## Derek1387

in. woot


----------



## SkillzKillz

in


----------



## downlinx

in but i have so much server ram it isnt funny, i will get this and hang it around my computer


----------



## jach11

In for DDR70 128 Petabyte Ram


----------



## dhenzjhen

ECC registered RAM?


----------



## Eiko

In.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

These would look sweet on my desk framed. In.


----------



## desmin88

In!


----------



## Flying Donkey

yay free ram


----------



## Bodycount

Nice, Thanks Admin
OCN Keychain! 2nd attempt








in!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Sweet, I'll try my luck. Moar RAM never hurt anyone.


----------



## Averywhite

In!!


----------



## dzalias

First.


----------



## Soulphalanx

in!!


----------



## pjBSOD

Hot damn, that would be awesome. I'm in!


----------



## ViSioNx

in 4 novelty


----------



## munaim1

Thanks for the oppotunity!! IN!


----------



## el gappo

Can always use more ram!

In ftw


----------



## AznRage

I would love one of those ^.^


----------



## Mithrandir8

Woo! In


----------



## kdon

innnnnnnnnnn


----------



## CRosko42

in


----------



## jkontra13

inn


----------



## CravinR1

In, Please!


----------



## gerickjohn

****

*500 - Internal Server Error* When I tried to post a reply, its working now.

In please.


----------



## skyline_king88

in


----------



## The Doc

In like Flynn


----------



## Ryleh

In.

But I feel guilty wanting more free-stuff considering i've already won more than I feel I deserve. :c


----------



## Wheezo

In for a little piece of OCN.


----------



## dmasteR

In please!


----------



## silvrr

In


----------



## suitaroh

In, pretty neat to be able to have a piece of ocn.


----------



## The_Punisher

I would like in on this, I would actually be able to use some server ram.


----------



## RussianJ

If won, folding on these sticks.

In hard


----------



## legojoey17

In ^^


----------



## xd_1771

Want.... RAM!


----------



## Infinitegrim

In


----------



## Nick0matic

This is cool. Nice giveaway. I'm in, thanks!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In for sure on this, have an extra dog tag chain round here, would make a nice addition to my case.


----------



## iamwardicus

I would love a piece of OCN to keep around







Thanks Admin!


----------



## importflip

In for OCN memorabilia


----------



## bgtrance

In!


----------



## mott555

In for fun!


----------



## Harrier

In


----------



## Dustin1

In!

Legendary RAM to be won!


----------



## nbmjhk6

In!!


----------



## PCSarge

in.


----------



## aesthetics1

Wow, this would be awesome - I'd probably frame it. Haha. In.


----------



## Hatchet

Very generious, thanks!


----------



## BLKKROW

Im in


----------



## SinX7

Me! Thank you.


----------



## N_Scorpion

Awesome, in!


----------



## tyuo9980

in


----------



## Erick Silver

OOOooooo Historic pieces! Me want!


----------



## caffeinescandal

woo in!


----------



## 179232

in!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

count me in


----------



## corky dorkelson

Give it to me.


----------



## LmG

pix me, in


----------



## denial_

I want a small piece of history








I'm in.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dranx

in


----------



## liamstears

sure why not :-D IN!


----------



## greed

in!

I want ram curry!


----------



## losttsol

Will Optimus Admin sign it for me?


----------



## xlastshotx

im in


----------



## stars4002

in please


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

ill frame it.. :3


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

FTW in!!!


----------



## Lige

Type of RAM admin?


----------



## admflameberg

in


----------



## DaClownie

Not that I have anything that would run that ECC RAM... I'd like to own a piece of history. Maybe I'll get it put on a fancy plaque and hang it on my wall, and then use that as my avatar to make all the nubs of OCN jealous.


----------



## Precision_PC

do want


----------



## reflex99

in dawg


----------



## drizek

In4TheW1n


----------



## ZFedora

I'd love to have a piece of OCN history! In


----------



## blazed_1

So in!


----------



## Allen86

In. Sweet, a piece of history


----------



## ipod4ever

In!!


----------



## hertz9753

I'm in!


----------



## Fossil

Hell yeah I'm in


----------



## skatingrocker17

In!


----------



## audioxbliss

Totally in.


----------



## Dorianime

sweet. i'm in then


----------



## HexATL

In


----------



## Semedar

Lol awesome!









In!


----------



## Monocog007

Pick me pick me!


----------



## hirolla888

IN









Would be cool to have it on my wall or something


----------



## cazanon

in plz never can have too much ram


----------



## langer1972

I'm in.


----------



## boateye

It's like that auction for the old WoW server blades, but free-er.

I'm in!


----------



## staryoshi

In


----------



## Abs.exe

In !
OCN FTW


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Yay! Go OVN Ram haha

Nick


----------



## axipher

I'll give it a try


----------



## Kryton

In!


----------



## dagnisaun

weew in


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

In


----------



## MGX1016

I will put it in my 100k Photo Printer server


----------



## Faint

Heck, why not.

In.


----------



## BenRK

I would appreciate having a piece of OCN!


----------



## xFALL3Nx

in, need it bad! so sick of 512 sticks!


----------



## Indecisive

In! Would be really cool to have a piece of OCN.









Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurifer

Thanks! im in.


----------



## Birdy1337

How big we talking here >_>


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In!


----------



## hazarada

what kind of sticks?


----------



## ryan w

In!


----------



## Sauerkraut

In, Framed and on the wall!


----------



## accskyman

In.. I'd frame it on my case. lol


----------



## NFSxperts

in for the draw


----------



## dominique120

In!


----------



## poizone

in


----------



## GreenFantastic

In. This will be fun


----------



## DuckieHo

I wants!


----------



## returned4good

Why not?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I wonder what kind of ram it is? FB-DIMM? unbuffered DIMM? DDR3?


----------



## zouk52

In please! Wub RAM.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

In! Way too many cool giveaways today


----------



## SwishaMane

In!


----------



## illsupra

In if there aren't any conditions that'll keep me out of the giveaway....









Thanks...


----------



## Boinz

In.


----------



## linkin93

Sweet count me in


----------



## superhead91

In


----------



## selectstriker2

would love to have a piece of OCN


----------



## travesty

awesome. count me in!


----------



## ikcti

OCN RAM









In!


----------



## Jehutiy

In! Thanks!


----------



## kzone75

In


----------



## 5prout

In!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Piece of history here! In!


----------



## badatgames18

In


----------



## Vrait

In!


----------



## Colossus1090

in


----------



## PR-Imagery

Seems legit.
In!


----------



## mingqi53

Quick everyone, get in before the move!


----------



## krisz9

def in


----------



## mcgrunt42

In

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cryers

Well hewwo there.


----------



## Lord Xeb

In!


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

in


----------



## 1337_Lee

here we go!


----------



## Tnt6200

In. If I win I will frame them and put them above my desk.


----------



## Blazing angel

in


----------



## kill

In


----------



## Ghooble

So in for this







wish me luck my competitors! lol
-Ghooble


----------



## Khmor

In


----------



## lagittaja

That would be awesome, definitely in!
Would love to have a piece of OCN


----------



## tcaughey

In


----------



## XiCynx

This would be amazing! What kind of RAM?


----------



## TwiggLe

Ooh i'm in will they be autographed?


----------



## SFYoda

In.


----------



## AMD_Freak

would be a great piece of OCN History.


----------



## djriful

Definitely going to label it as "RAM Powered by OCN".


----------



## Clloud

All your ram are mine


----------



## Broseidon

sure why not


----------



## GuardianDuo

wIN!


----------



## jcpiont23

I don't care what type of RAM it is I WILL put it in my system somehow. Even if I have to tape it to the window of my case. ;P

Good luck all.


----------



## shinigamibob

This would be the bestest freakin' memento EVAR!!! Most definitely in


----------



## koulaid

in


----------



## ksaru129

In!


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## Riou

I would hang this in a picture frame on my wall.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

In please.


----------



## Knika

Count me in.


----------



## Liighthead

im in good luck to all


----------



## Prototype~

I want to win.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

In please!

I would love to have a piece of OCN history.


----------



## Blindrage606

in


----------



## KraziKarl

Een


----------



## Rebelord

In. Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt3r93

Thanks for the giveaway. In!


----------



## [March]

Cool!
In


----------



## halocog

Do want!


----------



## longroadtrip

In!


----------



## robwadeson

in please for some old school data server


----------



## NFishbone

In


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

in..?


----------



## basenji500

Came to the site to do research on memory and fine this great post







Maybe this will end up being free research in more than one way!


----------



## gooface

in!!


----------



## TheDude100

在 = in


----------



## Juggalo23451

in


----------



## anubis1127

In, please.


----------



## Disturbed117

In if Shipping is free


----------



## beefdog

Im in


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

In


----------



## vtech1

ln


----------



## ps-gunkie

http://downloadmoreram.com/

In







.


----------



## Mygaffer

In, thanks.


----------



## Slappa

I'm in!


----------



## robbo2

In thanks


----------



## grandestfail9190

In! It'd be nice to have something from OCN.


----------



## pangolinman

Yes please! In


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Sweet! I'd put it on my shelf next to all my other relics and favorite stuffs


----------



## Jo0

I'd be honored to!


----------



## arioscrimson

I'm in.


----------



## yomi

in


----------



## ghost_z

in in in !!!
thanks mr. admin


----------



## Skyflakes

Zip it in and zip it out. Zippity doo da. (in)


----------



## GigaBuster.exe

in (if I can, not sure of rules)


----------



## Poseiden

in!


----------



## killabytes

I'm game.


----------



## jelky

in


----------



## Big-Pete

in


----------



## 1keith1

In!


----------



## Zzari

In for a piece of history!


----------



## noobtechguy

In! thanks


----------



## frizkie

in!


----------



## 73110

In.

Thank you for the chance.


----------



## ML241

In


----------



## Shrimp

In.


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## Serious Dude

definately in.... gotta have some OCN memories


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## Klinkey

wow cool ahahah, also in ;P


----------



## Waltibaba

In, having a piece of OCN history would be awesome!


----------



## PhilWrir

In.
I even have a frame Ive been trying to fill.


----------



## JedixJarf

Do Want!


----------



## Markeh

In, will frame it on my wall.


----------



## loki_reborn

Got to be in for that. Ultimate memento


----------



## Dudeson169

In please!


----------



## Deatharte

In? Don't even know if there are rules and conditions!


----------



## twostepbehind

derp!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

HELL YEAH, I'd frame it ;D


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

In!


----------



## Outcasst

in


----------



## Zero4549

herp


----------



## toX0rz

In


----------



## R4V3N

In, thanks!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In it to win it!


----------



## mental.patient

In


----------



## TerrabyteX

in


----------



## AddictedGamer93

In


----------



## oedstlych

in


----------



## supra_rz

in


----------



## IcedEarth

In









Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## abusori

I'm in like a djinn


----------



## Ra1nman

oooh! count me in!


----------



## Mongo

Im in here.


----------



## Matt86

in!


----------



## K2493

in


----------



## rotarykite

In


----------



## Dysheeki

Count me in!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaine

In?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I THINK I LOVE OCN SO WHAT AM I SO AFRAID OF...

I mean...in :3


----------



## nawon72

Do want.


----------



## tryagainplss

In!

OCN <3


----------



## Core2uu

Yay RAM!


----------



## john1016

In


----------



## ryanbob1234

Yes please Mr Admin


----------



## Awsan

in in in in


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Count me in!


----------



## Shogon

free stuff why not enter in


----------



## macsbeach98

Im not in I just say that it should go to people that have a use for EEC ram otherwise its just being wasted


----------



## Cee

In for sure


----------



## sanket779292

In, i want that


----------



## _Chimera

In !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatakescreams

in 
would be pretty cool to own


----------



## JCG

Definitely in.


----------



## supamaryo

Count me in!


----------



## Khalam

In for the win


----------



## zodac

So in.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Frazz

In


----------



## Puckbandit35

in


----------



## infernal rodent

This would make a nice keychain,in


----------



## thisischuck01

In!


----------



## Noize_Unit

in would be some motivation for getting around to building my server


----------



## Joeful

I am totally in.


----------



## alick

In in in thanks ocn

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## johnadams

in!


----------



## JMT668

in


----------



## Blostorm

In!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

In. I'll put in in a display case like Blizzard did with the blades.


----------



## beegeehost

I'm so in.


----------



## EpicPie

In


----------



## Starbomba

Now this is epic RAM. I'm in


----------



## nubtuber

in please thanks XD


----------



## DTK

In!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Is it 240pin 1333 DDR3 mem? If so, I need some b/c mine crapped out.


----------



## Hyoketsu

That is not RAM. That is history.
It would be an honor to own a stick. Count me in


----------



## shadowtroop121

in!

EDIT: also, 30 page post


----------



## Grobinov

Do want....in


----------



## Ace_finland

In







if u ship to finland


----------



## Cheska

Would definitely help my editing. In!!! =D


----------



## dumb321

In!


----------



## Chuckclc

Me want historic RAM.


----------



## Sammca

in


----------



## nostalgia

I'm in, thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Improvidus

Thanks! Entering


----------



## Braaapp

count me in!


----------



## 161029

in

damn, I'm always late to the party.


----------



## Penryn

So in!


----------



## loony

in


----------



## nvidiagreencamp

I am in


----------



## P.Johnston

=)

In


----------



## Flying Toilet

In for a legendary giveaway


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

In


----------



## Nicnivian

Totally in, and then some.


----------



## Analog

In!


----------



## refeek

Oh heck yeah.


----------



## nascasho

In in.


----------



## drufause

In please


----------



## Joell28

count me in ^^ some new ram is always welcome


----------



## NFL

In!


----------



## PrimeBurn

In


----------



## Rommel

ynn like flynn


----------



## luXfer

In with this post


----------



## BigHops323

In, please


----------



## Ghilly

in


----------



## XFZhong

Oooo... RAM.... Count me in


----------



## Antykain

Good luck everyone..


----------



## nova4005

In please.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

In please


----------



## adizz

In

TY


----------



## Tator Tot

Postin for my chance, just because these would be awesome to have on my wall!


----------



## racer86

this is great definetly in


----------



## masterofnocrack

me im in.hope its ddr2 otherwise its no use to me.


----------



## lonnie5000

OK, count me in.


----------



## J.Harris

in!


----------



## gumbie

So in for this piece of memorabilia!


----------



## trumpet-205

In, thank you admin.


----------



## Masked

Nice...Definitely in...


----------



## ana3mic

I hereby enter


----------



## cechk01

in


----------



## Mikezilla

In


----------



## Lutro0

In on this!


----------



## leekaiwei

In!


----------



## SSJSteve

Im In


----------



## SSJSteve

Im In


----------



## StormX2

Count me in


----------



## xxROSAKIxx

im in!


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Can I haz RAM?

In please


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

In! Thanks.


----------



## finger00

I'm in!


----------



## StormX2

Count me in


----------



## pteek

Still open?

In if it is.


----------



## Pozpenguin

In like a Boss


----------



## Billy_5110

in


----------



## 1337guy

in ftw


----------



## CTRLurself

IN!!!


----------



## CTRLurself

IN!!!


----------



## GizmoDuck

In!


----------



## Tweak17emon

in! would be cool!


----------



## bobfig

in


----------



## kibalock

in41


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

In...


----------



## Licht

Sign me up please. I'll hang it up.


----------



## coffeejunky

In for this one


----------



## HothBase

In for OCN Classic.


----------



## videoman5

In it to win it.


----------



## Philistine

In!


----------



## metallicamaster3

In it to win it.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

In!


----------



## Iceman23

In ftw


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

In!


----------



## SgtSpike

In.


----------



## Slahtr

in baby!


----------



## thrgk

In

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sn0w

IN?!


----------



## Elite GunnerX

in!


----------



## tpi2007

I don't even know what kind of RAM is being offered, but I'm in! Even if I can't use it, it's always nice to own a piece of OCN history.


----------



## kibalock

in2win


----------



## saint19

I'm in


----------



## overclocker23578

In please


----------



## mindwarper

Count me in as well...


----------



## uncholowapo

In!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Mmm Ramz!


----------



## DNytAftr

oo, in on this


----------



## Toransu

Want! Even though I doubt I can use it.


----------



## victorzamora

In!


----------



## bobaffett

count me in!


----------



## Rayzer

In!


----------



## antmiu2

for the wiiiiiinnnnnnnnn


----------



## gorb

post


----------



## Hydraulic

In for the win!


----------



## thisispatrick

In, if its DDR3 friend needs it or he'll continue crying in BF3. D:


----------



## SniperXX

In.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

IN

I assume DDR2 ECC? I actually have a use for that right now.


----------



## SniperXX

In.


----------



## Recipe7

These will come in handy when OCN takss over the world.

In!


----------



## Ash568

in


----------



## mgdev

In.


----------



## kevinf

Def in!


----------



## [Adz]

In


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I'll take a chance at a piece of the old OCN network!


----------



## Prymus

In


----------



## Digigami

Ohhh server ram!


----------



## DiNet

In!


----------



## Taylornator

Count me in!


----------



## b3machi7ke

definitely in!


----------



## Jibatsu

Yhello!


----------



## M0rbidDeath

In!


----------



## 5nak3

hurrah! I'm in if you'd be so kind as to accept my entry


----------



## Taylorsci

In.

Site looks sweet btw.


----------



## Arsin

In!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

FB-DIMMS... yes please.


----------



## gildadan

in love the new look.


----------



## Buzzin92

In!


----------



## Focus182

I'm in

Liking the the new look by the way.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

in fo sho.....


----------



## Barry

im in,thank you


----------



## Angmaar

I would like to be in this contest.


----------



## Nick2253

I'm in. That would be a great keepsake!


----------



## HybLeaf

In, please and thank you for ask you have done









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## vitality

in!!!!!!


----------



## onoz

I WANT RAM PLEASE!


----------



## SEN_ONE

Count me in! I will put it in a frame.


----------



## H-man

In,


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I'm in for the opportunity of a lifetime


----------



## Senator

In!


----------



## Blindsay

Count me in please


----------



## [email protected]

Do want!


----------



## iCrap

i am in


----------



## hajile

Sounds fun; I'm in


----------



## JoshHuman

in


----------



## adcantu

in !


----------



## Azrail

In!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Count me in!


----------



## Smackover

In


----------



## BountyHead

I would so frame these in!


----------



## OverK1LL

WANT. IN!


----------



## t0ni

yay, in!


----------



## ResidentPsycho

In


----------



## hepatitisburger

You can't say no! I'm not saying no. Awesome.


----------



## jeffries7

In!


----------



## JJHCRazor

I'm in!


----------



## dinkledork

Ok...

In


----------



## CWell1337

Count me in!


----------



## rush2049

OOOOO, free ram... sure!


----------



## matrix2000x2

So in for this!


----------



## Mr.Scott

In.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Awesome.

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Geglamash

In!


----------



## MakubeX

Count me IN


----------



## brasslad

Never enough RAM. Might just find another board, ya know..


----------



## zalittle

IN! TY


----------



## liltony817

IN


----------



## YGenHungarian

in


----------



## razr m3

Totally in


----------



## FlamingMidget

Count me in


----------



## ocman

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm in too!!


----------



## jivenjune

In.


----------



## xPwn

In!


----------



## youra6

Guess im in!


----------



## RockThePylon

Insies!


----------



## Darkknight512

In as well!


----------



## SilverSS/SC

In!


----------



## EVILNOK

In please.


----------



## sequencius

I want to play!








in


----------



## Thogar

In


----------



## jellis142

In







Would like to have some history.


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Oh man, it'd sooo cool to own these XD

-IN


----------



## laitoukid

So in :3


----------



## baws

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## jdip

In


----------



## Lostcase

That's some history right there.


----------



## lightsout

Lets do it!


----------



## lightsout

Lets do it!!!!


----------



## Spunkybd

WooT!


----------



## Dreamlane

Contests are fun! Count me in


----------



## crashovride02

In in!! Thanks!


----------



## morbid_bean

IN please


----------



## stolid

In!


----------



## romeot28

In


----------



## raiderxx

Neat! Definitely in!


----------



## Teppich

Sweeet, in


----------



## ne0h

I'd love to be in on this! I'd actually put it to use as well!

Just out of curiosity, what specs are the modules?

Thank you to the staff and volunteers for making this all possible, an amazing upgrade!


----------



## rxsocal

I would love the souvenir! OCN...you've been great! keep it up


----------



## sticks435

in!


----------



## GOTFrog

in


----------



## Freakn

In please, Thanks Admin:thumb:


----------



## blackbalt89

Very much in for a piece of OCN history.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

in to win a piece of history!


----------



## SectorNine50

In!


----------



## Lefty67

in


----------



## BeOtCh

in


----------



## sprower

Indeed!


----------



## dstoler

sweet, would be a nice gift for sure!


----------



## Amor

It's on like a Macedon!


----------



## eignub

hope its not too late. in!


----------



## Alatar

if these haven't already been given out then I'm in!

thanks for all the great giveaways


----------



## Sean Webster

IN FTW!


----------



## Homeles

In, if you haven't given them out yet!


----------



## grumpyMutant

too late? hope not.


----------



## Akusho

In!


----------



## Beeiilll

In if still going!


----------



## skinnysumo

Definitely in.


----------



## exzacklyright

woot


----------



## Captain318

In for a piece of History


----------



## Nemesis158

Im in!


----------



## lucifermn

In. It'll be a nice souvenir.


----------



## Speedster159

In.


----------



## Mumbles37

In too!


----------



## Chris++

In, would love to make a cool bracelet with one this sticks.


----------



## Cyclops

In if not super late.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

A piece of epic that is Overclock.net in my computer? I would love this, Count me in









EDIT: If not in computer then shrine on wall. lol


----------



## frankth3frizz

I'm sure it's not DDR2 so I cant use it







BUT DO WANT!


----------



## UZ7

Wewt! Count me in!


----------



## blackbuilder

IN in


----------



## Jaxlb

Yea it's probably not DDR2 but it could be useful for my future build so I'm in.


----------



## Ulquiorra

mmm memory goodness =D

If they come here they will find themselves back in a server =D


----------



## shetu

In


----------



## _LDC_

in! (lol







)


----------



## cdoublejj

In


----------



## Swift Castiel

INNNN!


----------



## cyberdyne 101

I'm in on this. What a memento!


----------



## meetajhu

I'm in! WIN!


----------



## Kevin2107

in


----------



## {Unregistered}

I am in. Thank you!


----------



## Isileth

In


----------



## La Soapy

I'm in.


----------



## Raged-Daniel

In.


----------



## damnwebsite

in


----------



## RussianHak

Yep I am totally in. Thanks overclock.net for this!


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

I'm in... + ram is always welcome


----------



## SoMBrA

In!


----------



## rainmaker

in


----------



## Sinner

In


----------



## stubass

in


----------



## Takendown2

Yes plz


----------



## NastyFish

In


----------



## Nethermir

im in!!!


----------



## go4life

I want to be in









Go OCN! <3


----------



## manolith

in


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

IN!


----------



## shadow19935

In please


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In offcourse. That ram is a piece of history.


----------



## Katcilla

I'm in for it!
I need a stick of ram for a htpc/xp computer anyway!


----------



## getbigtony

in! could use some for the other build


----------



## FuRy88

oh yeah that would be quite cool!!!!!!!! in!


----------



## BWG

in, i want to frame it lol


----------



## tianhui

In- this is great.


----------



## elko

In









Thanks OCN!


----------



## AMD20x6

In!


----------



## RaYYaN

In please


----------



## Iislsdum

Ooh ... Yes please!


----------



## Moynesy

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## noobdown

i am in.


----------



## FedeVi

In.


----------



## Cerberus

In!


----------



## tatubom1

In


----------



## djsi38t

I am in


----------



## radaja

in?


----------



## patricksiglin

in


----------



## daydream99

In!


----------



## NITRO1250

Totally IN!


----------



## neelwebs

IN!!!


----------



## WolverineM

I'm In!


----------



## knoxy_14

i want in!


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## christian_piper

I dont THINK this is a double...

In! Thanks!


----------



## EternalRest

In


----------



## ShyGT

In


----------



## kona051

IN!


----------



## Shion314

I'm in for this!


----------



## pLuhhmm

In!


----------



## noahhova

In!


----------



## wanako

IN!


----------



## Show4Pro

In


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## PizzaMan

Need a stick...........


----------



## fbmowner

Sweet im in. Could use it in my on old pc for a family PC!


----------



## willis888

In.


----------



## Tekgun

In.


----------



## giecsar

In!!


----------



## sktfreak

In!!!


----------



## Zap




----------



## matroska

In please


----------



## MarshallRA

In, I need ram for some things


----------



## Willie828

In I want to frame them


----------



## marduke83

In.


----------



## fibre_optics

Yes, please and thanks


----------



## ragtag7

I would love to have a part of history. ^_^


----------



## Tyreal

Ram would be good, thank, count me in.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

In it too win it!!


----------



## Somenamehere

in


----------



## UnrealX

im in


----------



## ryandigweed

Could really use some ram !.. Please count me in !!!


----------



## FuriousNoodle

Im in, Thanks!


----------



## H3||scr3am

in


----------



## Celcius

Count me in.


----------



## hahysera

In in in! Thanks!


----------



## lemans81

I would love to have a piece of ocn history.


----------



## tr4656

In.


----------



## ThreeT3n

ININININININININ.


----------



## d6bmg

Am I late? If not then in...


----------



## .theMetal

free stick of ram = awesome


----------



## Muntey

Awesome competition; I'd love to have a set!


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## FlamingMidget

in! what kinda ram we talkin here bud?


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

I'm in


----------



## zhylun

In. Thanks, admin!


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## grayfox99

In for the win!


----------



## answ3r

In! Epic piece of internet history!


----------



## axizor

Ooh, I'd love to own a piece of OCN! In please.


----------



## Tarun

I m in too


----------



## Electroneng

In the House!


----------



## MsNikita

In









Mmmm... Pre-Xmas Gifting. Thanks admin.


----------



## Doogiehouser

In









Thanks!!!


----------



## Emperor

In


----------



## Aramaki23

Sounds Really cool


----------



## 1337LutZ

In!


----------



## Mirjalovic

please let me in


----------



## Darkcyde

In for some OCN history.


----------



## Snowmen

In if you ship to Canada for free...


----------



## Lawcheehung

In!


----------



## ClassicVN

In.


----------



## Mad Skillz

In


----------



## Shaded War

in


----------



## darkninja

Deffinately in!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

IN !


----------



## CiBi

oooh, IN!!!
this would be an awesome souvenir


----------



## colin9999

Would be a great souvenir. I'm in....


----------



## kaiju

In it to win it.


----------



## favas

I would love to have one of those sticks, although I'll probably never use it! Very clever gift!


----------



## r3dh3adkid

I'll throw my name in aswell. I'll use them for my server


----------



## ocman

I was able to sneak in my last post seconds before OCN migration downtime took place. It was 9AM on that day for me.


----------



## K10

IN!


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

A piece of history!

IN!


----------



## Wookie Man

In.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Definitely in!


----------



## Cmoney

In for the win!


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I assume DDR2 ECC? I actually need to get some more...

In please.


----------



## cordawg92

ININININ


----------



## ThePhlood

Innn


----------



## mykah89

In!


----------



## ryandigweed

where will the winners be announced?. in the first post of this thread?.


----------



## Artikbot

I'd put those inside a sealed glass container and engrave hwat it is on a gold plate O_O


----------



## mega_option101

In!


----------



## aoc51

in thanks!


----------



## matty0610

In but what kind of ram?


----------



## Worldshaker

IN!


----------



## EmoPopsicle

in!


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## 2metre

in Thanks


----------



## Baldy

in !


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In !


----------



## SS_Patrick

in


----------



## Mauser

In


----------



## Birdyz

In


----------



## Hawk777th

In! Would love to have a piece of OCN!


----------



## jgweb2000

in


----------



## Chairman

In! gl hf gg


----------



## bill4b0ngx

I would like to get in on this too


----------



## MadCatMk2

I'm in as well.


----------



## Theelichtje

I'd love a piece of OCN to live on in my own dedicated Minecraft server. (how ironic) In!


----------



## Rian

in brah


----------



## redmustang

In


----------



## lp75220

In!


----------



## joshd

In...


----------



## Aznboy1993

Taylor Swift Forever & Always <13!


----------



## UNOE

in


----------



## watapanda

If I were to win... I would put the RAM in a frame and mount it on my wall. =)


----------



## bumsoil

In.


----------



## CJRhoades

In!


----------



## mylilpony

innie


----------



## Nnimrod

in


----------



## Carlitos714

in


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm going to have to say I agree with the rest of the posters in this thread; in!


----------



## khezier

in


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

Please count me in.


----------



## poyyiee

I'm in, am i ?


----------



## evil_scotsman

Oh yeah, I'm in!


----------



## xxxitrxxx

In!


----------



## JaRi

im in too


----------



## yuksel911

In ^^


----------



## BBEG

In like this cool guy.


----------



## chinesethunda

would like a piece of in


----------



## cloppy007

I'm in ;D


----------



## asuperpower

I'm in. Thank you ADMIN!


----------



## LahiruRD

I'm In


----------



## feltadox1337

Nice souvenir.

In


----------



## silt96

I'm Definitely in!


----------



## Phaelynar

In for a neat souvenir


----------



## weebeast

In! Thanks!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

In without a doubt

Gonna frame it up, if I get it lol.


----------



## MugenFX

Yo! In!


----------



## Sizuke

In


----------



## dr4gon

A piece of history, in!


----------



## Tipless

in if its not too late


----------



## moosehead11

In!!!


----------



## dougshell

Seems like history to me, Im in.


----------



## snorbaard

in in in!


----------



## ErOR

IN!


----------



## Farmer Boe

Sounds sweet! I'm in.


----------



## L D4WG

Why not? In


----------



## Jamar16

in


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## ZachOlauson

In!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I'd like to be part of history!


----------



## Deeeebs

in


----------



## Psykhotic

In. To use as a case mod.


----------



## Romanrp

In


----------



## breadcrums

een


----------



## spyros07

in!!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

So in


----------



## Trev0r269

Giving away ram is good for the economy. If I were to win some ram, I'd be forced to buy more components to build another rig.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Enter.


----------



## bortoloy

Yeah! I LOVE OCN!


----------



## Zalgroth

I'm in, I could use some RAM on my computer.


----------



## cjoenic

In.







.


----------



## Kokin

If this is still running, I would love to join.


----------



## KidPunk

I'm in!!!


----------



## pc-illiterate

count me in too


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

In for this too!

Lots of excellent comps recently


----------



## farmdve

In


----------



## neelwebs

in!!!


----------



## Byakuya

In!


----------



## Selvanthos

if still running, in


----------



## grimreaper01

@In


----------



## metal_gunjee

Too late to get in on this??
If not, IN.


----------



## Xcrunner

In


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

It's probably over guys...


----------



## xsnac

in in in in in.


----------



## pwnography6

Im in


----------



## ii Wingman

In


----------



## jassi

In


----------



## Rocket7

Awesome cant wait!!


----------



## Mike431635

I'm in


----------



## daltontechnogeek

In?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Totally in


----------



## BiLLiO333

bang an entry with my sentry!


----------



## kdrxone

In


----------



## Kosire

In.


----------



## menjr57

In


----------



## johny24

Awesome, I'd frame it!


----------



## brasslad

Love to plug 'em IN!


----------



## Triangle

IN..!


----------



## benpack101

I'm in!


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

In


----------



## ocman

Well... In FTW!!!


----------



## klewlis1

Count me in!!! :0


----------



## fapestar

Wow, How many of these are there. You guys are Great.


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## seechay

Hehe more RAM <3


----------



## ViR-tUaL

you bet I'm in!
I will be all like "I haz oc.netz ramz"


----------



## retro41

Yep count me in


----------



## Talynn67

One can never have enough Ram, ever, sign me up!


----------



## Scripped

I'm in







<3


----------



## egerds

congrats to whomever wins this.


----------



## brasslad

Looking for inspiration in RAM ..


----------



## NameMakingSux

Am I going to be right after Killhouse again!??


----------



## joshmanning

on


----------



## stealthybox

would totally do some art to show this off in a Core 1000

in :]


----------



## Nethermir

in ftw!


----------



## mybadomen

In please


----------



## Jokah

If this is still going then I'm in.


----------



## idaWHALE

in for the win


----------



## CrazyDiamond

In!


----------



## Da1Nonly

still on?? okay im in.


----------



## reezin14

I'm in,all these great giveaways.


----------



## brasslad

chancy in


----------



## windfire

I am in.


----------



## royale

Lock me in please


----------



## wyant50

Wouldn't mind getting some ram to rebuild a pc to help with my college studies!


----------



## oc_4_life

free RAM? im in


----------



## Virid

<3 OCN


----------



## lawrencendlw

Please count me in on this.


----------



## tuffarts

RAM mem anyone


----------



## jonespwns

is this still up?


----------



## Tiiger

Do want RAM.


----------



## Millillion

I like history...


----------



## gerikoh

Add me in!


----------



## TheBigSkysky

in


----------



## Amhro

still going? in!


----------



## mybadomen

in please


----------



## the.grim.reaper

In to win!


----------



## weeble

in


----------



## Duduris

in !!


----------



## derickwm

In for this!


----------



## Kommanche

in


----------



## chrisguitar

In if I didnt enter and when is it over?


----------



## brasslad

GB in motion, in


----------



## StormX2

in


----------



## d6bmg

When the result will be declared??


----------



## Xclock

In for that


----------



## Buska103

In. Nice avatar Xclock!


----------



## BodgeITandRun

In please.


----------



## rocker22dallas

in


----------



## Socko1965

In


----------



## allupinya

got a frame ready!


----------



## Silverlight

In


----------



## Omega329

In


----------



## brasslad

in case


----------



## Alex132

In


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

in anyhow.. blah


----------



## olliiee

in


----------



## brasslad

looking for ram in


----------



## Mkilbride

Ja-jOng.


----------



## TinDaDragon

In need of RAM


----------



## Cyclonicks

why not? in!


----------



## Qiyamata

Awesome, in.


----------



## RuthlessTable

Awesome I'm in


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In!


----------



## philhalo66

in! im totally going to frame the ram lol.


----------



## brasslad

giga bytes wanted, in


----------



## phazer11

I'd also like in if it's still open. Out of curiosity what type of RAM is it I might be able to use it


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Oh hey I didn't enter yet. Fixed.


----------



## Ironman517

In


----------



## edalbkrad

im in!


----------



## oasis789

Count me in please!


----------



## ndtoan

in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chip94

IN!


----------



## ilocos boy

im in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arizonian

Throw my hat into the ring, I'm in.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

in


----------



## supersonic90

In!


----------



## brasslad

like totally man, in


----------



## ezjose1

in


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

I'll go for it! More RAM is always good.


----------



## brasslad

ram dazzle me please, inn


----------



## jrad

In


----------



## PyroTechNiK

In.


----------



## NguyenAdam

In!


----------



## mkclan

in


----------



## darksandz93

Totally


----------



## twennywonn

yea budday


----------



## WiR3D-kNiGhT

in


----------



## afropelican

innnnn Cant have enough ram spare!!


----------



## Diesel Phreak

IN!!!


----------



## BeardedJesus

In please


----------



## brasslad

daily d'in


----------



## 8564dan

Is this still available? If so....im in!!!


----------



## brasslad

in ter est in g


----------



## Canis-X

In


----------



## BackwoodsNC

IN


----------



## Jotun

In!


----------



## Michelle911




----------



## demoralized

In?


----------



## brasslad

in


----------



## icy22

In


----------



## Chiefpuff420

In please=0!


----------



## trhshred

Not sure what i'd do with it, but I hope I win that ram!

in


----------



## crystalhand

ME?


----------



## itzkin

Let me win one







.


----------



## Detahmaio

Might as well see if I can get lucky


----------



## thecoredude98

in


----------



## brasslad

1 gigabyte, 2 gigabyte, 3 gigabyte, 4, framable history


----------



## Rognin

In!!!


----------



## rocketman331

In!


----------



## Lettuceman

In


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Free RAMs!!!!

In!


----------



## hour1702

in


----------



## Bartonn

in, whatevs 1 month old thread


----------



## brasslad

If I had ram, i'd ...


----------



## firstolast

this is still going on? if so count me in.

=)


----------



## sunwolf

In


----------



## razer_76

In


----------



## sd_dracula

In if its still going on


----------



## daltontechnogeek

in?


----------



## Tman5293

Inage.


----------



## Zulli85

In if this RAM is still available!


----------



## gablain

In ! thanks


----------



## rindoze

In?!?! not doing a good job with closing threads?


----------



## Mongol

In...I'd make an beaut of a wall plaque with one.


----------



## nckid4u

In for sure.


----------



## yutzybrian

Well if they haven't been given away yet.... IN!


----------



## Yakk0

IN!


----------



## skylinecalvin

in.


----------



## Ecotox

im in


----------



## kubed_zero

yup


----------



## bayarea757

Im diffently in


----------



## extra92

In

Always nice with some ram


----------



## chrisys93

Im in.


----------



## FlamingMidget

this is a month old now..... did this end?


----------



## biscuit96

In, if this hasnt ended yet


----------



## speud

in herp


----------



## EndemicTruth

Yay meee


----------



## cptmorgan777

In!


----------



## Bodycount

I thought this ended if not

In Please


----------



## That_guy3

in


----------



## porschedrifter

I never win anything.


----------



## CTRLurself

Still in, for whenever this goes down!!


----------



## vctkiller

in


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Let me get some of that!!! Yeeaahhh...


----------



## StatiiC

In.


----------



## Metalcrack

In It to Win It.


----------



## Reactions

In.


----------



## junsunn

Hmm.. This thread is from a while ago. =/


----------



## Killhouse

Erm ok, in


----------



## StormX2

is this still running?


----------



## ryandigweed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> is this still running?


Good Question, i second that. :S


----------



## StormX2

Admin has been AFK lol

Winner being Picked?


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Admin has been AFK lol
> Winner being Picked?


I hope so







I really want to hang this


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

very cool. very in.


----------



## iZnoGouD

In. Thanks


----------



## ocman

What the heck...??? In for the love for being confused.









P.S.: Now exactly 1:10 (REP to Total posts) ratio!


----------



## fapestar

Hope I win something


----------



## The_chemist21

C'mon on, Daddy needs some new ram


----------



## macarule

im in


----------



## makrishero

In, thanks admin i need one:thumb:


----------



## stealthybox

does admin remember that he posted this? :l


----------



## Taiwanese

In! Good luck everyone


----------



## UpgradeSolution

in?


----------



## AoHxBram

I'm in


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

LOL, still open? In


----------



## D-Dave

I'm in if this is still open.


----------



## lostmage

In if still open.


----------



## Dark.Wolf

In with hope it's still around!


----------



## tuanhoang314

in. lol did someone win already?


----------



## jck

In...


----------



## Fullinator

In!


----------



## RussianHak

IN!


----------



## Lanathide

in


----------



## StrictNine

In! I guess it's still going?


----------



## Qasual

In


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

In :dddd


----------



## phillyd

In!


----------



## arkray

Ohh i need ram!!!!!! This is awesome!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkray*
> 
> Ohh i need ram!!!!!! This is awesome!


I'm pretty sure it will be DDR2 (3?) ECC RAM, not really meant for desktops









Not many people get this









It is from their servers


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

in


----------



## adamkatt

I hope I can win this one because I lost the ducky giveaway un fortunately so hopefully I'll win when I enter this thank you merry christmas

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## csm725

In, why not?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

In...awesome giveaway!


----------



## Eaglesfan251

I'll get in on this.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

in


----------



## invena

All up in this.


----------



## Mr_Torch

In


----------



## jellythecake

Out.


----------



## blkhwk20k

In if this is still on!


----------



## compmaster

on


----------



## compmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will be DDR2 (3?) ECC RAM, not really meant for desktops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is from their servers


True that, I hope most people know this prize will be best used as decoration by framing or mounting


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compmaster*
> 
> True that, I hope most people know this prize will be best used as decoration by framing or mounting


I don't think they do.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

They're going in a frame above the fire place for me!


----------



## mrbob1000

Count me in!


----------



## lagittaja

Well if I happen to win I surely shall frame the stick as a reminder how awesome ocn used to be.









From Finland with Desire


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well if I happen to win I surely shall frame the stick as a reminder how awesome ocn used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Finland with Desire


What do you mean 'used to be'??


----------



## Tarun

when is the prize distributed ?? M already in


----------



## ocman

Wonder when this is going to be drawn...


----------



## Xiphos

still going on? i want a stick then lol.


----------



## Lanathide

when is this going to end?


----------



## JoshuaaT

In


----------



## robbo2

Longest contest ever


----------



## jellis142

He must be doing it to build suspense


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

A rather late 'IN!'


----------



## Kommotion

In....


----------



## madalin

In !


----------



## madalin

In !


----------



## marbleduck

I want to put this ram up on my wall after framing it.


----------



## Duckliffe

In


----------



## SanoNTX

I'm in ^_^


----------



## royalflush5

Count me in


----------



## Jerryph40

I would like in on this one as well. Thanks OCN


----------



## ocman

Thanks! In again before the draw!!! Happy New Year 2012!!!


----------



## grizzlyblunting

innnn


----------



## We Gone

Ok


----------



## Bboy500

Im in


----------



## mica3speedy

In please







.


----------



## JacobKay97

In guys


----------



## jsc1973

In


----------



## feteru

In.


----------



## Shrak

Might as well I guess, In!


----------



## brownieapple

in if this is still open!


----------



## xxslay3rxx

In

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## solheimhltv

in


----------



## Droptone




----------



## kelvintheiah

im IN


----------



## mcnoiserdc

well, if I can, I am in


----------



## Thryack

not sure if i posted on this one


----------



## AMITAYUS

In


----------



## The-Real-Link

Sure!


----------



## Chipp

The bad news? This one ran long.

The good news? The reason it ran long was that we were certain we had more RAM somewhere than we could find, and wanted to wait to close it until we found the remainder (which we now have located!)









Stay tuned for winners!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys, I am pleased to announce the following winners









***Rognin
***Deatharte
***40.oz to freedom
***CJRhoades
***AznRage
***chrisguitar
***importflip
***kdon

Winners please PM me with a PM title of ''RAM That Ran Overlock.net''. Please also include the following information

*Name and FULL Address
*Email Address

Congratulations


----------

